# A big hello from Brussels (Belgium)



## sven (Feb 10, 2003)

Hey David,
Pleased to see you found your way to this forum.

We did miss you in Ottignies  

See you


Sven


----------



## La Frite (Nov 14, 2005)

Dear Sven,

Fine that you answered. You will see me hardly on the BAIC because at present I shoot with a bare bow!

Greetings

DAVID.


----------



## tx_poptart (Nov 14, 2005)

Hello everyone, I'm new but look froward to the many friends I will encounter along the way...


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Hello everyone, :welcome: to AT. Enjoy the fun here.


----------



## Prieels Philip (Oct 8, 2003)

*Welcome la frite*

Welcome la frite 1 fois,

At the end you find your way to A.T.

Congratulations for your shoting in CMA with your BB. See you soon.

PPII


----------



## Ooster (Jan 3, 2003)

Welcome on board.
From a fellow Belgian living in the USA. I hope to shoot with you guys next year for the World Indoor Trials.

Respectfully,

Ooster


----------



## blue thunder (Jan 20, 2003)

*Blue Thunder*

Welcome aboard guys.I hope you enjoy your stay and pick up a lot of usefull information.


----------



## colt198 (Oct 19, 2004)

Hello everybody, I'm a belgian too and welcome on AT.com la frite :tongue: 

I hope we'll see you soon on competition .

And maybe see you soon too ooster...


----------



## Harley70 (Aug 25, 2005)

Welcome All to Archery Talk!!!!


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------

